# Split teat?



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

This doeling looked fine when born, but now that she is 2 months old, I'm wondering if she has a subtle split teat. What do you think?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd say that's a definite maybe!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd say a definite keep an eye on. Will need some growth to be sure.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

It looks like it.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Ok, then. Assuming it looks worse as she gets bigger, what do I need to know about split teats in a dairy goat? How big of a fault is it? Could I end up with 2 streams of milk, or just a knobbily teat that's thicker to grab onto? Would you bother breeding a doe with split teats? She was supposed to be a high-end show doe, but if it's a split teat I assume that's completely out of the question. Is that true?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not show a doe with a split teat. You won't know about the orifice until you milk. I would probably sell her unregistered with full disclosure.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I believe it is a disqualifying fault in the show ring.
Until she is in milk you don't know how bad it will be.
As far as breeding, I probably wouldn't.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Amber.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

In dairy, it is a no, no.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

That's what I'd guessed. Sigh. It's a shame. She's got the best temperament of any baby goat I've ever met. Super submissive and sweet to me, but can easily hold her own in the herd. 

That's a whole expensive breeding wasted. Her twin brother was the one with a heart murmur that I lost a few weeks ago. Her dam has never had a bad kidding before. I've met some of her other offspring, and they're all gorgeous. She's never been bred to the buck used for this year's breeding before. I'll just have to find a different buck and hope for better next year.


----------

